# Noisy cricket V2 potentiometer



## GerritVisagie (13/2/19)

So, some of you might know that a while back i posted a “cheat Sheet” for the Hex V3 regarding wattage & voltage values at different increments on the potentiometer.
And since getting a Hex, I've been itching for a NC2. SO, I finally got one thanx to those freaks over at Lung Candy, thanx @DizZa @Rooigevaar.

Inevitably I started a little cheat sheet for the Noisy as well.

Here you go Noisy peeps. Feel free to let me know if I made a opsie somewhere.

Highlights are relatively easy to use, yellow is considered safe, red should only be attempted with good mech batts VTC5a or similar, and the white portions should be fine with 30Q or similars.
Blue indicates where 4.2v is, standard tube mech range.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## CeeJay (13/2/19)

GerritVisagie said:


> So, some of you might know that a while back i posted a “cheat Sheet” for the Hex V3 regarding wattage & voltage values at different increments on the potentiometer.
> And since getting a Hex, I've been itching for a NC2. SO, I finally got one thanx to those freaks over at Lung Candy, thanx @DizZa @Rooigevaar.
> 
> Inevitably I started a little cheat sheet for the Noisy as well.
> ...


Awesome, thank you for taking the time out to take the guess work out of it for us. 


Soooo tell us, other than the obvious visual differences. How different do they perform. In your opinion is the Hex way better? I am a NCv2 guy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (14/2/19)

Actually, I haven't had a dripper on my noisy since I got it, and I haven't had a tank on my Hex. 
So I honestly do t know. 

Give me tomorrow and I'll tell you. According to the math, they shouldn't differ much. Apart from the Hex having 10 settings, and the Noisy only 9,i can't imagine much of a difference performance wise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie (14/2/19)

So I've been playing with different drippers on both devices today, and as expected, not much difference between the two performance wise. 

The NC2 feels more jagged, and "bouncy" in terms of the voltage delivery whereas the Hex feels smoother and more consistent. 
Especially when firing cold coils, the Noisy feels like is rips you a new one and then settles the Hex is just smooth and controlled power delivery.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CeeJay (14/2/19)

GerritVisagie said:


> So I've been playing with different drippers on both devices today, and as expected, not much difference between the two performance wise.
> 
> The NC2 feels more jagged, and "bouncy" in terms of the voltage delivery whereas the Hex feels smoother and more consistent.
> Especially when firing cold coils, the Noisy feels like is rips you a new one and then settles the Hex is just smooth and controlled power delivery.
> ...


Thank you for the honest response. I think I'm just sour that I've never owned a hex lol. I'm always telling myself that, ag all PWM series mods are the same so why pay 2k. This is the same guy that keeps collecting tube mechs btw.


----------

